# 2 men shorty wetsuits M, XS



## Danielseaney (Mar 12, 2021)

3x2 mm Winning Edge Watersports shorty wetsuits. Came in a lot of gear I bought. Great condition, I've never used them. Be great for teenagers or young boys. $25 a piece including shipping

406-407-3138
Located in Libby, MT


----------

